# Too many events running at the same time!



## WynterFrost (Mar 31, 2018)

I don't know if anyone else feels like this but I'm starting to find it very frustrating trying to get flower seeds for the Easter event but villagers are giving me red and green mushrooms from the Mario event that I don't need anymore!

Does this bother anyone else? If Nintendo plans to do overlapping events again should there be an option to pick what item you want to receive from requests so you don't waste resources?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 31, 2018)

I agree.  What I really need is yellow heart roses but I keep getting random mushrooms instead.  Nintendo has no chill.


----------



## Tikikata (Mar 31, 2018)

Yeah, they needed to start the Mario event earlier so it would have ended today (the 31st my time) so the Spring/Easter event could begin. I hope I can get enough mushrooms for round 3 of the Mario event because I've been doing really well at the first two rounds...


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 31, 2018)

I don?t like it but mainly because I don?t know which outfit I should be wearing! My wonderland cat outfit, Princess Peach or my Bunny head and dress as it?s already Easter Sunday here. ;D


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 1, 2018)

I don't mind the overlapping events per se, but I'm not keen on how this batch has happened. Hopefully the devs will take the feedback into account and not drag out ones like the Mario crossover one in the future (why are we still getting red mushrooms at this point? Not enough of a drop rate of them to actually craft the good stuff again, just enough to annoy..).


----------



## Gruntilda (Apr 1, 2018)

I agree with all the above... enough with the mario stuff already!


----------



## NiamhACPC (Apr 1, 2018)

The Mario event was supposed to celebrate the 30th anniversary. I doubt they'll do it again.

Personally I'm getting more than enough stuff from villagers to finish everything and I'm definitely not playing every three hours.


----------



## joelmm (Apr 2, 2018)

These days I have been on Easter holidays so I have played very little and still have time to get everything. The Easter catch rate is very good in my opinion and the animals give many mushrooms.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Apr 2, 2018)

I agree. I gave up on the Mario event because I haven't even finished crafting items with the red mushrooms, so it's really annoying when I do quests to get orange flowers but instead I get a mega mushroom  SIGH


----------



## Snow (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm getting mushrooms and seeds most of the time; 6-9 items per reward. Most of my seeds I get from dropping off scramblers to be honest, I don't really worry about the quests for them.


----------



## Flare (Apr 2, 2018)

At first i didn't mind this but now that I want Orange Heart Rose Flowers this is getting on my nerves, finding those annoying 1ups and red mushrooms instead of them is aggravating.

Then wanting to get the leaf tickets for the mega mushroom items is getting difficult.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2018)

I think, maybe, it's a desperate attempt to keep people's interest in the game. (Too bad even all these events don't keep my interest lol)

They do really seem to be overdoing it though.


----------

